# vics with all male peacocks and haps ?



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonder if i can put one of each Red black Scraper and Lake Kyoga Zebra with my all male peaococks and haps in 125 gallons tank? Any input ?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

LKO316 said:


> Wonder if i can put one of each Red black Scraper and Lake Kyoga Zebra with my all male peaococks and haps in 125 gallons tank? Any input ?


Guess part of that depends on your current stock list .

All-male is a **** shoot, I have heard of a number of people putting Astatotilapia latifasciata in their all male tanks with great success, and spotty success with some of the more aggressive vics.

I'd try it though. Just have that timeout tank ready, as always .

Good Luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to know the answer to the question in the subject, but not specific to the Vics mentioned in the post.

The guideline for hap/peacock tanks are one male of each species, no look-alikes. I have read the same guideline for Vics in this forum.

Let's say this was the list in a 75G.
Tramitichromis Intermedius
Placidochromis Electra
Copadichromis Midnight Mloto
Copadichromis Trewavasae

Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri

Hap Ruby or Pundamilia Nyererei
Pundamilia Hippo Point Blue Bar
Xystichromis phytophagus
Astatotilapia latifasciata


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Usually fairly mild mannered Victorians:
Hap Ruby (not likely to show much color in an all male tank)
Xystichromis phytophagus (not likely to show much color in an all male tank)
Astatotilapia latifasciata

Often a bit more aggresive Victorian:
Pundamilia Nyererei
Pundamilia Hippo Point Blue Bar

I know very little about peacocks. But when my vics get past breeding age (or I lose all the females) I often dump them into a catch all 180 gallon tank. They lose some color, and do some chasing, but never any real damage done.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks and haps have similar temperaments.

Would two Pumdamilia work if there are no females to fight over, or do I have to choose one?

Astatotilapia latifasciata 
Pundamilia Nyererei 
Pundamilia Hippo Point Blue Bar


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Peacocks and haps have similar temperaments.
> 
> Would two Pumdamilia work if there are no females to fight over, or do I have to choose one?
> 
> ...


Pundamilia behave much like more robust mbuna in my experience. I kept mine in a 4ft 90 gallon, with Chilumba zebras, M. cyaneorhabdos and Ps. flavus... the nyererei were easily dominant.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. Maybe then the Pundamilia nyerereri with the Demasoni and the Astatotilapia with the haps.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have 2 Flamebacks in a 135 with haps and peacocks. When I had one it was more colorful. But I added the second one because my M/F ratio was way of in my 90 with the flameback colony and the second one I added to my 135 was the subject of most of the aggression.

When I put him in the 135 he was bigger than the first but the first was relentless and tore him up. I didn't know what to do with him after that but his fins grew back as the smaller one let up after a week or so.

Neither was as colorful as the breeders but that was to be expected.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 male sp.44 in my peacock/hap 150g tank.

The trick for me is keeping the Vics feeding well. I find if I add some ground up food that floats after feeding sinking food for most of the other tankmates works well.

I think with all the different feeding habits the of Vics picking one that you can cater for is as important as general compatibility.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am going to try just this one with the peacocks/haps for now: Astatotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a Astatotilapia latifasciata in with my male peacocks...just got them in but no problems so far. He is the smallest in the tank and no one is picking on him. Read that this Vic is a good choice for peacocks.
_________________


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have 3 crimson tides with haps labs and peacocks in a 55 with no probs at all. the vic is one of my best breading fish.


----------



## SeanPrice (Sep 10, 2010)

I am going to try a Pundamilia Nyererei Python Island in my 90 with 1 Hap & 6 Peacocks.. I have one other Hap & another 3 Peacocks that are still to small to be added... All male adult tank in the making.

30 Gallon time out tank in basement is ready... Saturday we shall see how it goes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about a red jewel? Will it stay colored up as a single in an all male hap/peacock tank?

Are red jewels natural fish, or are they hybridized and/or excessively line bred to get the really red color?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

DJ, did you ever wind up adding any Vics to your all male tank? I'm thinking of getting(mail ordering from a known source  ) a few more fish for mine, and to get more color variety I'm considering a Vic as well. Probably a Zebra because the consensus is that they're the mildest and least likely to lose the color in the all male setting. Ironically, I just picked up a group of 6 Zebras at that recent auction for a species only tank, but they're way too small, 1-1/2".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do have the Astatotilapia latifasciata in the tank. He and a copadichromis are the largest fish in the tank and take turns being boss. He colors up nicely.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool :thumb: . I think I may add a 4" male to my buy list. Hopefully this deal goes through.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I still want to know if a single male jewel will color up in an all male tank though. opcorn:


----------

